# GBAtemp and AAA games...



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2013)

If you've been on GBAtemp for longer than a week, you've probably noticed this.

"Dudebros and their Call of Booties and Battlefields ruining games for the rest of us"
"A new Call of Duty is coming out, lol it's all the same."
"Lame Theft Auto made $1 billion in profit? WHY HAVE THE GAMING GODS FORSAKEN US"
"All those cutscenes in Uncharted, IT'S PRACTICALLY A MOVIE!"

You can have a two-billion page thread for Pokemon 69 but barely anything for games like the Last of Us.

Guys, generic JRPG #2345 isn't any better than Call of Duty #763. Yes, you can have *both* good gameplay and graphics. Cutscenes don't mark the ruin of videogames.

And I'd much rather play a game with this



instead of this



[/rant]


----------



## tatripp (Sep 21, 2013)

Almost all FPS suck but so do almost all JRPG. I say it is a tie for worst place with solitare.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 21, 2013)

You just insulted Pokemon X and Y.
Prepare to die.


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been on here all week and I haven't noticed this. And I would rather play Hocus Pocus and Okami instead of some generic JRPG/Shooter.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Sep 21, 2013)

I hope you know that not all JRPGs are like Final Bullshit XIII right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2013)

I love it when people hate on a new release in a popular series when they haven't even played the new release/the last release etc etc. "OH SAINTS THEFT ROW 65 SUCKS IT'S JUST MORE OF THE SAME OLD DUMB SHOOTING PEOPLE SHIT AND IT'S SO STUPID AND I HATE WHEN PEOPLE JIZZ OVER IT IT'S SO OVERRATED CUZ PEOPLE LIKE IT". It's a dumb fucking argument and needs to stop being made, especially when the game _isn't even out yet_.

"OH BATTLEFIELD 4 JUST MORE OF THE SAME OLD SHITTY FPS SHIT WITH SHITTY STORIES AND SHITTY 5 YEAR OLDS PLAYING SHITTY MULTIPLAYER AND I'M A FUCKING TARD"


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 21, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> I hope you know that not all JRPGs are like Final Bullshit XIII right?


 
Of course we do. That's why we still like Kingdom Hearts (1) and similar titles.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2013)

On cutscenes specifically, I've recently played _"Heavy Rain" (only one and a half playthroughs so far, but I have completed it)_ which could be considered one massive QTE and I enjoyed it thoroughly. Cutscenes don't make a game bad if they're _good cutscenes_ - they give the game a cinematic feel, increase the tension and convey the story far, far better than scrolling text which is a chore to go through and if they're interactive then that's even better. I'd rather have cutscenes than have to mash a button to scroll a wall of text I probably don't even care all that much about.

As for the triple-A hate on the Internet, it's not a thing that popped up overnight - it's been around for a while and frankly I don't quite get it either. The fact that a game is popular doesn't make it bad - in the vast majority of cases it means_ the exact opposite_. Thinking otherwise simply makes you a hipster in the negative sense of the word.


BAHIM Z 360 said:


> I hope you know that not all JRPGs are like Final Bullshit XIII right?


 
True, the vast majority are actually worse.

People often don't quite understand that JRPG is the Japanese video game equivalent of the Peruvian soap opera in cinematography. Japanese game studios fart out those games on a literally weekly basis and most of'em require the End User to either have a _very_ acquired taste or be a fan of a given series because they're just downright bad games.

Out of this sea of games, publishers and distributors try to cherry-pick the _"good"_ ones or at the very least ones that will be popular abroad, like big franchise games and only those ever make it to the West... and even among those we see some real nasties.

What I'm saying here will probably be fiercely opposed but it's the inconvenient truth, and this comes from a guy who went through incalculable amounts of JRPG's and _likes_ the genre. The west has their _"beefy guy single-handedly saves the world using big guns in an FPS/TPS"_ trope, Japan has their silly _"band of heroes saves the world with *insert magic item* after circa 92391 hours of level-grinding"_ trope - I guess that's just how things are.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 21, 2013)

Blogs.
There's not much to discuss. The majority of the forum seems to lean towards Eastern games as opposed to western games.

I'm not totally against one sector and for the other, but its obvious I lean more towards Japanese games. Japanese style RPGs tend to be far superior. Not that western RPGs are bad, I still really like plenty, but generally when I like a western RPG its solely for the gameplay because the story tends to be utter tripe.

By the way Soulbrox if you wanna compare two things, it's hilarious to try and pit one of the  best western games of the year vs one of the worst jRPGs.
I mean its like trying to tell your girlfriend the burnt dinner you made her is infinitely more appetizing than the dog poop on the front lawn. Its obvious why one is better, and its not the right reason to try and call it good.
(disclaimer: i'm _not_ calling TLOU burnt dinner, its just an example, dun jump on me)

I could say more but this is kind of a waste of thread and I have better things to do. (like play Volgarr the viking and watch King of the Hill at the same time. Yep)


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> You can have a two-billion page thread for Pokemon 69 but barely anything for games like the Last of Us.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y-discussion-update-thread.340889/


http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-last-of-us.348990/

IMO a shitload of people on GBAtemp are just really stupid.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y-discussion-update-thread.340889/
> 
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-last-of-us.348990/
> ...


Why are people stupid for liking a different game than you? I want to play Pokemon Y, yes, but if I had a PS3, TLoU would definitely be towards the top of my to-play list.

I prefer jRPGs over any genre, really. I don't like every one that comes out, because like ALL FREAKING GENRES, most are crap, and I tend to only enjoy the gems (if I mentioned one of my favorite jRPGs, I'd get flamed instantly, so I'll refrain from doing so). Does that make me stupid because I'd rather capture and fight monsters than fight zombies? Why can't we all just get along? ):


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Why are people stupid for liking a different game than you? I want to play Pokemon Y, yes, but if I had a PS3, TLoU would definitely be towards the top of my to-play list.


 

Cuz I'm a bigot.


----------



## Arras (Sep 21, 2013)

I won't vote in that poll unless there's a "neither" option. My opinion on Call of Duty (and ONLY THAT SERIES) is that... well, it's not a bad game, but there's a bit too many releases that you pretty much need to buy to be able to play with everyone online, and it's not as fantastic as some people are making it out to be. Sure, it's fun, but not INSTA-GOLD AWARD levels of fun. I much prefer the original Unreal Tournament or something. In general I have nothing against FPS games, I just don't play them that often because they're not my favorite. In fact I think the only FPS games I ever finished are the Metroid Prime games, and those don't really count. There are a bunch of TPS games I did enjoy though.

As for JRPGs... I usually don't dislike RPGs, they just bore me to death. Both Western and Japanese RPGs. But there's so many of them that there are a bunch I do enjoy. Mostly different stuff like Valkyria Chronicles and the Mario & Luigi RPGs. Regular turn based RPGs like the old Final Fantasy games... ugh. Pokemon is the sole exception, probably because of the catching and evolving stuff. That said I did also like Final Fantasy XIII to a certain degree, but I will admit that it didn't feel like a good game to me.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't like most RPGs in general, but I do like FPSes.  CoD, Battlefield, etc.  If I enjoy it, I'll play it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't know why people are taking the poll seriously. It seems pretty obvious that it is either a joke or trolling.


emigre said:


> Cuz I'm a bigot.


Keep that up and Santa won't bring you a localized version of Terry's Wonderland this Christmas.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Sep 21, 2013)

So true it hurts... sometimes I feel like all the "hardcore gamers" on the net are just on permanent nerd-rage mode. In every comment section all I hear is CoD sucks, EA is the devil incarnate, Square-Enix... Y U NO GOOD NO MORE! It's like people don't even want to give new games a chance. They too busy being overly-nostalgic about the past to understand that just because gaming's changed doesn't mean it sucks. And the problem isn't exclusive to the Temp, it's everywhere. Never judge a game without having played it first. It's because of this very reason that mainstream "manly-gamers" are stuck on Madden and CoD almost exclusively yet all most people here can say is FPS, automatically sucks or more Final Fantasy XIII (first game definitely sucked though), automatically sucks. I don't expect everyone to enjoy everything like I do but you get the idea.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 21, 2013)

GBAtemp literally has some of the worst opinions I have ever read.

When it's not a roundtable circlejerk on things it's usually just every crying about the death of the game industry and how it's not like it used to (used to being last generation when all the GBAtemp kiddies started playing video games and weaned off their mom's teet).


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> By the way Soulbrox if you wanna compare two things, it's hilarious to try and pit one of the best western games of the year vs one of the worst jRPGs.
> I mean its like trying to tell your girlfriend the burnt dinner you made her is infinitely more appetizing than the dog poop on the front lawn. Its obvious why one is better, and its not the right reason to try and call it good.
> (disclaimer: i'm _not_ calling TLOU burnt dinner, its just an example, dun jump on me)


That's not what soulx meant, or at least not what I think he meant. GBATemp has a trend going on - people tend to judge games not by their quality which should be the only aspect used for such gradation, but by their genre, company which made them or country of origin which is entirely subjective, not to mention opinionated. Others use an even worse gradation tool - popularity or budget.

Claiming that a game is _"better"_ than a triple-A western game because it's _"Japanese"_, because it's _"a JRPG"_, because it's _"not mainstream"_ or because it's_ "Indie"_ is ridiculous, none of those things make a game _"good"_. There are terrible Japanese games out there, there are terrible JRPG's out there, there are terrible _"Hipster"_ games out there, there are terrible Indie games out there and there are bad triple-A western games but some people fail to acknowledge that, judging games using not their actual qualities but some make-belief value stemming from their origin instead.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 21, 2013)

tatripp said:


> *Almost all FPS suck* but so do almost all JRPG. I say it is a tie for worst place with solitare.


 
Pfffffffffffffffffffft

Confirmed for never actually playing any FPS games.

And no, "I tried CoD/Battlefield once and didn't care for it!" does not count.


----------



## Osha (Sep 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> GBAtemp literally has some of the worst opinions I have ever read.
> 
> When it's not a roundtable circlejerk on things it's usually just every crying about the death of the game industry and how it's not like it used to (used to being last generation when all the GBAtemp kiddies started playing video games and weaned off their mom's teet).


 
Strangely reminds me of /v/. For all the 4chan bitching I've read, in the end, many people here aren't that different.


----------



## tatripp (Sep 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Pfffffffffffffffffffft
> 
> Confirmed for never actually playing any FPS games.
> 
> And no, "I tried CoD/Battlefield once and didn't care for it!" does not count.


 

I may be mistaking the quality of the game for my skill. Anyways, they are just too repetitive and mindless except for Goldeneye 64


----------



## tatripp (Sep 21, 2013)

OOOps I accidentally double posted. my pc was being weird.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 21, 2013)

tatripp said:


> Anyways, they are just too repetitive and mindless except for Goldeneye 64


 

Oh, the irony...


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's not what soulx meant, or at least not what I think he meant. GBATemp has a trend going on - people tend to judge games not by their quality which should be the only aspect used for such gradation, but by their genre, company which made them or country of origin which is entirely subjective, not to mention opinionated. Others use an even worse gradation tool - popularity or budget.
> 
> Claiming that a game is _"better"_ than a triple-A western game because it's _"Japanese"_, because it's _"a JRPG"_, because it's _"not mainstream"_ or because it's_ "Indie"_ is ridiculous, none of those things make a game _"good"_. There are terrible Japanese games out there, there are terrible JRPG's out there, there are terrible _"Hipster"_ games out there, there are terrible Indie games out there and there are bad triple-A western games but some people fail to acknowledge that, judging games using not their actual qualities but some make-belief value stemming from their origin instead.


 
Ah I getcha. Posted that pretty much right after waking up. Guess I missed the point. Though I half doubt that's exactly what he meant, given its soulx the level 40 trollmaster.
Still too lazy to type up my own opinion but I really haven't seen much of a problem with the GBAtemp general opinion. Perhaps because i'm an eastern gamer primarily and not a western one (and yet i'm a PC gamer...go figure).


----------



## Osha (Sep 21, 2013)

tatripp said:


> I may be mistaking the quality of the game for my skill. Anyways, they are just too repetitive and mindless except for Goldeneye 64


 
By today's standards, Goldeneye 64 is a terrible game. I loved it as a kid, but let's not joke around, its controls are shit and the biggest novelty back then was the full 3D world (and the Michael Bay syndrome I guess).


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y-discussion-update-thread.340889/
> 
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-last-of-us.348990/
> ...


 
That's awesome, dude. But don't expect me to add anything to those threads; neither of them are my thing. The only thing I can really think of is that Nintendo is still extremely popular in these forums. People everywhere else cover the Playstation/Xbox news; we get Nintendo. But of course there are Playstation/Xbox articles on here too...


----------



## user64 (Sep 21, 2013)

This is a GBA forum, and GBA JRPG > GBA FPS, so of course people here like the JRPG genre more than the FPS genre. Duh, isn't it obvious?

EDIT: I thought this didn't need a sarcasm tag.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2013)

user64 said:


> This is a GBA forum, and GBA JRPG > GBA FPS, so of course people here like the JRPG genre more than the FPS genre. Duh, isn't it obvious?


 
This _was_ a GBA forum back when the GBA was a relevant system - right now it's a general gaming forum with a strong inclination* towards Nintendo. Even if it was a GBA forum though, a lot of the most memorable GBA games for me were FPS'es - _"Doom 2"_, _"Ecks vs Sever"_, _"Duke Nukem Advance"_, _"Serious Sam Advance"_, _"Dark Arena"_ - I could go on and on, really. Sure, there was _a lot_ of JRPG's out there for the system, but there was quite a few good shooters for it too.

*Bias.


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> You can have a two-billion page thread for Pokemon 69 but barely anything for games like the Last of Us.


Technically, Pokemon is an AAA title. The problem with the Temp is just that we're all horribly biased.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Technically, Pokemon is an AAA title. The problem with the Temp is just that we're all horribly biased...*and 10*


 
FTFY


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 21, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FTFY


 

You're pushing your luck, Tom.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2013)

Simple solution. Don't take anybody on this site seriously. If you want a good laugh like the Sunday Funnies and want to laugh at how stupid people are, GBAtemp is the number one place to go to on the internet.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> Technically, Pokemon is an AAA title. The problem with the Temp is just that we're all horribly biased.


 
On that note, was kind of surprised to find out X/Y has a dev-team of 200+ people.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> On that note, was kind of surprised to find out X/Y has a dev-team of 200+ people.


What are they doing, farting into their chairs 24/7?

Now, don't get me wrong - X & Y made huge strides towards the betterment of the series and it is a huge improvement over what was served on the DS. It'd even go as far as calling it graphically impressive... if it was a PSP game released 6 years ago. 

//Master_Trole_2013


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 21, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> I hope you know that not all JRPGs are like Final Bullshit XIII right?


And not all FPSes are like Call of Duty/Battlefield/Whatever


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What are they doing, farting into their chairs 24/7?
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong - X & Y made huge strides towards the betterment of the series and it is a huge improvement over what was served on the DS. It'd even go as far as calling it graphically impressive... if it was a PSP game released 6 years ago.
> 
> //Master_Trole_2013


 
It's not trolling if it's true. 

*although to be completely honest, i'm still probably going to buy x/y eventually.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 22, 2013)

soulx said:


> It's not trolling if it's true.
> 
> *although to be completely honest, i'm still probably going to buy x/y eventually.


 

IIRC a lot of the team was for global localization to get it released all on the same day.


----------



## Sop (Sep 22, 2013)

soulx said:


> If you've been on GBAtemp for longer than a week, you've probably noticed this.
> 
> "Dudebros and their Call of Booties and Battlefields ruining games for the rest of us"
> "A new Call of Duty is coming out, lol it's all the same."
> ...




EoF


Osha said:


> Strangely reminds me of /v/. For all the 4chan bitching I've read, in the end, many people here aren't that different.


/v/ is a lot worse than GBATemp and this thread is stupid


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 22, 2013)

emigre said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y-discussion-update-thread.340889/
> 
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-last-of-us.348990/
> ...


   You're just envious of Pokémon's popularity.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This _was_ a GBA forum back when the GBA was a relevant system - right now it's a general gaming forum with a strong inclination* towards Nintendo. Even if it was a GBA forum though, a lot of the most memorable GBA games for me were FPS'es - _"Doom 2"_, _"Ecks vs Sever"_, _"Duke Nukem Advance"_, _"Serious Sam Advance"_, _"Dark Arena"_ - I could go on and on, really. Sure, there was _a lot_ of JRPG's out there for the system, but there was quite a few good shooters for it too.
> 
> *Bias.


Yup, if this was solely a GBA forum, it'd be dead.

I've posted about this a few times, the fact that on GBAtemp 100 people are interested in certain games (mostly Pokemon), games that I do not care about that much. And then only 1 person is interested in games I really like (LoL, Battlefield 3, PC games).
Mainstream games like TLoU also get demolished here, like emigre very easily pointed out. 

This is for me the biggest con on GBAtemp, I want to talk about games so much, but I can't on my favourite forum. I'm basically forced to go on other forums, very sad.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Mainstream games like TLoU also get demolished here, like emigre very easily pointed out.


 

I made a thread about Rayman Legends the other week. It only received something like five responses.

Now remember the shit storm it received when it went multi-plat.


----------



## user64 (Sep 22, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Yup, if this was solely a GBA forum, it'd be dead.
> 
> I've posted about this a few times, the fact that on GBAtemp 100 people are interested in certain games (mostly Pokemon), games that I do not care about that much. And then only 1 person is interested in games I really like (LoL, Battlefield 3, PC games).
> Mainstream games like TLoU also get demolished here, like emigre very easily pointed out.
> ...


 
I was just trying to make a joke.

Back on topic, I think it is odd that games like TLoU end up with 2 page threads. It makes sense that X and Y has a ton of posts, seeing as it is a much anticipated game for many people.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't see why this is so surprising. GBAtemp has it's fair share of multi-console gamers, but it's a Nintendo site above all. Of course people are going to praise Pokemon, the only Nintendo franchise you list in your OP.


tatripp said:


> Almost all FPS suck but so do almost all JRPG. I say it is a tie for worst place with solitare.


Don't you talk shit about solitaire!


----------

